# Big Mac Classic Fishing Tournament 2014



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/images/2014_Application.pdf

https://www.facebook.com/BigMacFishing


http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/onlineboat.html

Below is the Email from Mike Wright he covers the guaranteed money out of his own pocket and is passionate about this cause and is an avid fisherman himself and has a vision of making this the premier tournament in the area.


It's time for the 4th annual Big Mac Classic Fishing Tournament and we look forward to your entry. Please register online at http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/onlineboat.html or http://www.facebook.com/bigmacfishing for more information and to keep up with event news and developments. You may register for this tournament for only $200 until September 15th but after that entry will be $250. This tournament paid out well over $15000 in cash awards last year and the $15000 guarantee is there again this year regardless of boat entries so get signed up today including $5000 for the largest King Mackerel caught during the two day event. Proceeds from this event go entirely to the Ronald McDonald House of Northwest Florida. Last year anglers, volunteers, sponsors and the community pulled together to raise over $92000 for this local charity. You can be a part of this year's event. Check it out!


Any questions please feel free to contact me

Mike Wright
Emerald Coast McDonald's of FWB
Big Mac Classic Events:thumbup:


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Prize structure Changes*

http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/prizes.html

$500 Daily on kings and paying down 5 places and added blackfin tuna,etc.check it out. This is good one to do with the family and supports a worthy cause. Whos planning on fish_ing?:thumbsup:_


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Already registered and feeling lucky we wanted to fish this last year but could make it this year its on


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Looks like not so good weather next weekend for the BigMac I have a 8 hour drive down so does anyone know if they are still having the tournament thanks


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Weather*

Havent heard yet but looks like its gonna be wet and at least 15 knot winds, I could live with that but not the lightning, this event has been haunted by weather dispite it being held in june,july and now September. Mike said he would refund your money if you decide not to fish it but I hope the weather improves and I just registered myself yesterday. Its still early yet though and it might just clear out by Friday according to one source so we shall see.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

clear out by Friday sounds good I hope your source is spot on


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a contingency plan for bad weather?


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Tide In Knots said:


> Is there a contingency plan for bad weather?


There sure is!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

As for now weather is looking a little better rain might stay away


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hoping it clears up!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Man it was rough today and the leaderboard shows it


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

We were leading king till second to last boat talk about nail bitting


----------

